# Am I too old to start?



## Lovelylass (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello,

i have always had a interest in building muscles etc and really wanted to give it a go but nobody took me serious so I just forgot about it.

I am am now at the grand age of 37 and wondered am I too old to start now? I hate how my body looks right now


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

never too old until your dead, maybe even then its still possible


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

and 37 is young


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Never too old,crack on.I started at 34


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah never too old to start heck there is even elderly people working out in the gym and 37 is still young.

There are many people who even compete in bodybuilding competitions when they are in their 40-60 years old.

Honestly it is your goal and your desire to look better it doesn't matter what everyone else thinks.

If you want to make a change in your body then stop caring what others think.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I wish I was 37 again,It's a great age to start bodybuilding.Oh and welcome aboard


----------



## Lovelylass (Aug 2, 2014)

Aw thanks guys, I have to give it a go.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Lovelylass said:


> Aw thanks guys, I have to give it a go.


It's not about just trying it.

If you decide to start something then stick to it trust me it will not be easy so you will have to push past many obstacles and days when you sort of don't feel like it.

Now put words into action and be that Lovelyass! :clap:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I started four years ago last month, and im currently 40 and looking better than ever.

So long as your joints are fine then go for it, just take your time and enjoy it.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Never too old to make a decision for the better.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

you are 37 :blink:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

PurpleOnes said:


> It's not about just trying it.
> 
> If you decide to start something then stick to it trust me it will not be easy so you will have to push past many obstacles and days when you sort of don't feel like it.
> 
> Now put words into action and be that *Lovelyass!* :clap:


Sneaky...


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovelylass said:


> Aw thanks guys, I have to give it a go.


go for it gal. :thumbup1:


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Marshan said:


> Sneaky...


I know I'm that elite ninja. h34r:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

A guy in my gym is 40 and competes. Better physique than 80% of people I imagine.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

empzb said:


> A guy in my gym is 40 and competes. Better physique than 80% of people I imagine.


I had this one grampa in my gym who seems to be 70-80 years old and he goes to the gym with lifting belt.

He might move a bit slower than the rest of the guys in the gym but he gets his workouts done.


----------



## Lovelylass (Aug 2, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> you are 37 :blink:


 Yup lol


----------



## Tyson73 (May 8, 2013)

You dont look 37 in your pic,like everyone has said your never too old im 41 and in better shape now bodywise than i have been since i was in my early 20s go for it


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

have to agree with everyone my father in law only started training 2 years ago and hes 57 now.


----------



## Gixerdom (Jul 6, 2014)

Go for it, you won't regret it. Can't begin to explain how much it's already changed my life for the better immeasurably. I'm only 6 months in and at the ripe old age of 39.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

didn't really start untill i was 40 still going strong at 53


----------



## Batgirl (Aug 9, 2014)

I started training for powerlifting at 39 and competed when I was 40 for the first time. I'm 42 now so firmly in the masters classes which is a bonus. Also was told by and A&E nurse that my 'bones would thank me' for lifting weights later in life, I was really surprised as thought she'd laugh when I had to explain how I'd hurt my foot (dropping 25kg on your foot hurts.. don't try that one). lol

Good luck with your training whether for strength or BB.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

husky said:


> never too old until your dead, maybe even then its still possible


Being dead does wonders for your BF% mind.


----------

